# Mick Jagger ... to become a GREAT- Grandfather soon



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2013)

So does this make us feel younger, or older?  

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2013/11/24/mick-jagger-to-become-great-grandfather/3692113/


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

Nup.  Can't even look at that.   O  M  G.  aaaaghhh.


----------



## Anne (Nov 28, 2013)

So??  I'm a great-grandma twice!!!   :love_heart:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 28, 2013)

_Just makes him old _


----------



## Anne (Nov 28, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Just makes him old _



Naw; just makes life more fun, Jill!!!   I sure do wish I had his energy - but it's debatable where all that energy comes from......


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2013)

Anne said:


> So??  I'm a great-grandma twice!!!   :love_heart:




Wonderful.. good for you Anne!!! .. 

I've got a 23 yr. old granddaughter that is only interested in traveling.. none of that domestic stuff for her just yet.  
And my 19 year old grandson in college, only looks forward to an NFL career..   nthego:


----------

